# Yards Inverness/Nairn area



## Emsarr (9 February 2015)

Hi, I'm moving to the Nairn area in July after studying in Northern Ireland for two years and will be looking for a horsey job in the Inverness/Nairn/Cawdor areas (would be willing to go further afield if its the right job). I don't know much about any yards in the area though so if anybody knows any could you let me know where/that they are please? Any help would be greatly appreciated! TIA


----------



## Emsarr (21 February 2015)

Surely someone can help?


----------



## RunRunReindeer (21 February 2015)

If you Google 'livery Nairn' you will come across a previous H&H post listing some places, sorry I can't copy and paste the link for you, good luck.


----------



## Emsarr (21 February 2015)

Thank you  I'd rather work on a yard that I would get to do something with horses, be it handling youngstock to riding, I'm not too fussed but I couldn't go back to purely mucking out tbh


----------

